
Americans Don’t Miss Manufacturing – They Miss Unions (2016) - teslacar
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/americans-dont-miss-manufacturing-they-miss-unions/
======
lithos
Likely to fall on mostly dead ears here. Since unions stifle the concept of a
10x-er and other valley employment stories.

Manufacturing unions are on their way down and have been for a while. The ease
of having off site campuses and companies supply chains being less reliant on
their own output ensures this. The hay day of the great lake region shipping
causing a centralization of manufacturing, while all being under a federal
jurisdiction that empowered unions, which with a concentration of unions in a
region making them a political force... Might as well be dead.

Construction unions (building, electrical, plumbing, and similar). Still have
quite a bit of life since those unions tend to have some amount of control
over licensing, regulations, and similar. Though these also have a greater
range of people/interests in them, so you hear of them less often.

